# Tajima TEHX-C1501 not powering up



## texasranger (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello! As I posted in the new members forum, my wife is interested in starting a small embroidery business. Yesterday I picked up a Tajima TEHX-C1501 in decent shape, however it does not turn on. The story is the previous owner was using it at his house, then moved it to his shop. It sat unplugged several months, then wouldn't turn on. He tried removing the boards and looking for any visual component failures but put it back together and advertised it for sale since he has other newer machines. I checked the connector labels I could read and it appears he got it back together correctly. 

Tonight I started checking things out. When the power switch is lifted, the fan starts going and the light curtain/proximity sensor thing on the front lights up green, but the display doesn't come on nor the buzzer sound. I've never operated one of these so I'm just going by a youtube video for the expected power-on behavior. 

The one power supply looks to supply all the 24V components (including the fan which runs), and the other measures 12V and 5V on the brown and red wires respectively. However when measuring CN15 at the back of the display I'm seeing 5V, 1.65V and 3.3V. The 1.65V seems strange to me (Again, I know nothing about these machines, but I'm used to most computers using 12, 5, and 3.3V). CN21 has 3.3 and 1.65V. 

I saw another post talking about the lithium batteries, so I checked them and one measures 3.1V, the other around 2.95. Is 2.95 too low? They are welded in so that is in-circuit voltage. 

The machine didn't come with a manual, but assume I would need the service manual rather than the owners manual anyway to get a schematic. Any help or advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Can you send me a private message please. I can walk you through.


----------



## texasranger (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks I'll send you a message. An update... I've done some more reading and emailing. Holding the SET button while power is switched on doesn't change anything.

I've checked the input power connector on the back of the X-CPU board (my initial measurements are other connectors) and the voltages are as follows:

black-red 5V
black-yellow 12V
black-gray 0V
black-orange 24V
black-white 0V
black-blue 0V
black-brown 5V

Should the gray, white, or blue wires have voltage? I believe this points to a problem on the X-CPU board.


----------

